# Help with rockwell 46-111



## LDUB (Oct 18, 2012)

HELP. Hello everyone I am new to wood turning. I've had this lath in my shop for the 4 years. I decided to try it out after watching a few guy turn. Now I'm hooked I love it!!!! I have a few question about my lathe. On this lathe, does the center point suppose to spin? If not can that be changed out. I also need a chick Were can I find that for this lathe. Also can I punch out the other end. We're the chuck screws to?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

LDUB said:


> HELP. Hello everyone I am new to wood turning. I've had this lath in my shop for the 4 years. I decided to try it out after watching a few guy turn. Now I'm hooked I love it!!!! I have a few question about my lathe. On this lathe, does the center point suppose to spin? If not can that be changed out. I also need a chick Were can I find that for this lathe. Also can I punch out the other end. We're the chuck screws to?


Welcome to the forum, i think you will get better responses if you post your lathe make and model.. :yes:


----------



## LDUB (Oct 18, 2012)

Its Rockwell delta 46-111


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome!

It would really help if you could take close-up pictures of the specific parts you're asking about -- at this distance it's impossible to see either the headstock drive shaft or the tailstock.

Still ... try this: turn the handle on the tailstock to retract the quill into the stock (turn the handle counter-clockwise). It will reach a point where it becomes stiff ... then try turning it just a *little* bit further.

If the dead-center in the tailstock is removable, that should loosen it so you can take it out by hand.

(Alternatively, if there is a hole in the middle of the crank handle, try pushing a rod into it and give a gentle tap with a heavy hammer.)

If the center is removable, you can swap it for a "live center" which has bearings that allow it to spin.

At the headstock, the drive shaft should have threads on the outside (probably 1" x 8tpi) onto which you can screw a faceplate or a chuck. It should also have a Morse Taper hollow into which the drive spur is pushed -- again, tap it out using a rod through the hole at the outside end of the head-stock.

HTH


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sometimes its easiest to get general information by watching videos. I found this site extremely helpful when getting started:
http://woodturningvideos.weebly.com/


----------



## LDUB (Oct 18, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It would really help if you could take close-up pictures of the specific parts you're asking about -- at this distance it's impossible to see either the headstock drive shaft or the tailstock.
> 
> ...


Tail stock comes out but it doesn't spin. I dont think the dead center is removable though. And the head stock has a hole to remove the drives spur. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Vintage Machinery can be your friend. This may be close to the original manual.

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/1245.pdf

Headstock is likely 1in x 8 tpi.

Headstock and tail stock are #2 Morse taper.

You will need to get a live center with a #2 MT attached. The one you have is a point, intended for spindle turning.

Take a look at Packard Woodworks to give you an idea for what is available.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-cent-revtail


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

LDUB said:


> Its Rockwell delta 46-111


Stupid me didn't read the thread title


----------

